

Explain how I would go about suing you, by December - anigbrowl
http://www.economist.com/node/17103875?story_id=17103875&fsrc=rss

======
jedwhite
Interesting article, but the title of the post here obfuscates what it's
about.

The story is actually about firms having to disclose what they might get sued
for, making it easier for them to get sued.

Original was: Pointers for predators Proposals to make firms’ legal
liabilities clearer will make them heavier

